# Land Rover folding bikes



## Glenn (1 Jun 2013)

Are Land Rover folders rebadged Dahon's, or at least use the Dahon frames?


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jun 2013)

Various frames over the years, all rebadged from mainline manufacturers

The Pashley Tube Rider became the Landrover XCB:








The Pashley APB was also rebadged by Landrover






At the moment I believe that the company in cahoots with LandRover is 2x2 cycles UK operation cycles who build, equip and assemble

I believe the full size folders are badged "Montague" (see 2x2 website) with a classic shape and fold






Landrover claims that their small wheel folding bikes:


> *City Light* is a versatile, convenient, and lightweight folding Land Rover bike using the world renowned Dahon folding technology.


So a badged Dahon would sound about right


----------



## Glenn (1 Jun 2013)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Jun 2013)

Sounds like badge engineering.


----------



## e-rider (2 Jun 2013)

Surely having 'LandRover' on the downtube is good reason not to buy one?


----------



## Grendel (14 Aug 2013)

I had one on the Land Rover badged City folders. It was a rebadged Dahon Jack and spent more time in Halfords service area than on the road. I was eventually given a full refund.
I'm now using a Montague Paratrooper.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Aug 2013)

e-rider said:


> Surely having 'LandRover' on the downtube is good reason not to buy one?


 
Could be worse...







...or worse still!


----------



## StuartG (14 Aug 2013)

To be fair the Audi Duo City (apart from its ludricous price) is a sensible idea for an urban commuter. No chain, hub grears, disk brakes, very light frame. Would be nice if mainstream manufacturers would promote this concept instead of their 30 gear overly complex stuff.


----------

